# Quarter horse critique



## brookeabee123 (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi guys! I'm new to the forum so hopefully I'm not doing this wrong. But anyways, this is my horse Cajun. I've only had him since August '12. I plan on using him for sorting/team penning, but I also do drill on the side. I am kind of new to understanding conformation so please bear with me when I ask questions  he was trained for cutting but ended up having to much forward action. But he's very quick and sits well on his hind end. I'd like to build up his muscle tone even more, especially in his hind quarters and neck so any suggestions or advice would be great! 


DSC_9281 by Brookeabee123, on Flickr


DSC_9275 by Brookeabee123, on Flickr


DSC_9285 by Brookeabee123, on Flickr


DSC_9315 by Brookeabee123, on Flickr

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## brookeabee123 (Feb 17, 2013)

Also one more question... is he a chestnut or a sorrel??? Sounds stupid I know, but I'd like others opinion on the matter. Normally I judge this on how deep the red is in their coat, but his coat changes in the light so I can't decide.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Sorrel & chestnut are the same thing. On to your horse, only thing I dislike and it's not a big dislike either, is her throatlatch, rest is pretty darn good and I would have to nitpick. Too nice of a horse to do that.


----------



## brookeabee123 (Feb 17, 2013)

waresbear said:


> Sorrel & chestnut are the same thing. On to your horse, only thing I dislike and it's not a big dislike either, is her throatlatch, rest is pretty darn good and I would have to nitpick. Too nice of a horse to do that.


Thank you  what's funny is that he's a gelding, but a lot of people think he looks mare-ish! What is it about the throatlatch you don't like? And what purpose is a "proper" throatlatch serve? I've always been more a judge on how a horse performs than looks, but this was the first horse I actually bought with my own money so that's when I decided I needed to learn more about conformation.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, there's a whole lot to like about this horse's conformation. a lot.

His back is just right in length. His couplling looks short and strong. his hip size and angle is good. canons both front and rear are short. Front legs are very clean and straight. hock angles are good. Pasterns of good length.

the only thing I see that's a minor, minor fault is that his neck ties in a bit low on his shoulder. AND, I can see some overdevelopment of the underneck muscles. This comes from a horse throwing its' head up and bracing against something; either a tie down, or a hard hand on a harsh bit. This bracing action builds up that muscle that runs along the underside of the neck. that can be reversed with correct riding.

the photo of the horse's faced shows what looks to me like a rather tense horse. It looks like he is holding tension in his facial muscles and jaw. the bit looks ok, but the throat latch is tighter than needs to be. you need to loosen it a couple of holes.

He is a very nicely built horse that can do most anything you and he want to do.
you are very lucky.


----------



## brookeabee123 (Feb 17, 2013)

The previous owner used a much harsher bit than I do. Not to mention he was one of those people that make horses act crazy (almost didn't buy him cause I thought he was going to be to high strung) I use just the basic snaffle with sweet iron. He has the softest mouth I've ever felt so he doesn't need anything else, in fact I could probably ride him with just a hackamore. He actually is a very relaxed horse, but I have noticed the muscles in his jaw are always flexed. Could this be something with his teeth?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Could be. or could just be his anxiety about being ridden. left over from the former owner. I can imagine the kind you are talking about.

He may let it go over time. He just looks like he might be a bit of a worrier. like, say, you put a leg on and he jumps forward, throws head up a bit? this is pure conjecture, mind you.

Work with having him move on a loose rein, and even encouraging him to reach forward and downward with his nose.


----------



## brookeabee123 (Feb 17, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> Could be. or could just be his anxiety about being ridden. left over from the former owner. I can imagine the kind you are talking about.
> 
> He may let it go over time. He just looks like he might be a bit of a worrier. like, say, you put a leg on and he jumps forward, throws head up a bit? this is pure conjecture, mind you.
> 
> Work with having him move on a loose rein, and even encouraging him to reach forward and downward with his nose.


Makes sense! When I first got him he was always very shifty with his body. He never actually moved, but you could definitely feel his muscles tense. I corrected this by always just walking him for at least a few minutes before beginning my actual warm up. My last horse had an extremely hard mouth so I've completely had to overhaul my riding and softening my hands and learning to ask before telling. My trainer thinks I'm ready to begin working on collecting. Is this what you mean by moving his nose?


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

brookeabee123 said:


> Makes sense! When I first got him he was always very shifty with his body. He never actually moved, but you could definitely feel his muscles tense. I corrected this by always just walking him for at least a few minutes before beginning my actual warm up. My last horse had an extremely hard mouth so I've completely had to overhaul my riding and softening my hands and learning to ask before telling. My trainer thinks I'm ready to begin working on collecting. Is this what you mean by moving his nose?


Love what you wrote about your personal journey developing your horsemanship. We all have dimilar evolutions. My favourite thing is my perspective from this point, like I've gained so much about understanding how to recognise and adjust to the equine individual. Love it! 

This horse has done well to find you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

brookeabee123 said:


> Makes sense! When I first got him he was always very shifty with his body. He never actually moved, but you could definitely feel his muscles tense. I corrected this by always just walking him for at least a few minutes before beginning my actual warm up. My last horse had an extremely hard mouth so I've completely had to overhaul my riding and softening my hands and learning to ask before telling. *My trainer thinks I'm ready to begin working on collecting. Is this what you mean by moving his nose*?


 
No, in all honesty, it's almost the polar opposite. However, I am not there and I am not a trainer. I only mentioned the "long and low" (having horse move with his nose downward and out in front to build up relaxation of the back and to relax that under neck muscle) because I saw he had a bit of the overdevelopment from bracing against the bit/hand.

If he doesn't brace agans the hand and if he just carries his head in a natural position then he'll be fine. as that muscle ceases to be used to brace, it will literally start to atrophy back to its' normal size. 

Long and Low is a dressage training movement, but it's good for any hrose that has braciness built into his neck.

Not seeing the hrose move and all, I think you should go by what your trainer thinks is the next step, not by an internet guess.


----------



## brookeabee123 (Feb 17, 2013)

hemms said:


> Love what you wrote about your personal journey developing your horsemanship. We all have dimilar evolutions. My favourite thing is my perspective from this point, like I've gained so much about understanding how to recognise and adjust to the equine individual. Love it!
> 
> This horse has done well to find you.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you! I do love this horse and spend every day with him. People are usually surprised by how much we've bonded in such a short amount of time. My last horse tragically died in a horrific trailer accident while traveling to a rodeo this past summer. So to have found a horse that has never experienced much affection and then bringing that out of him and seeing him show me affection in return has truly healed my heart. I'm lucky to have found him, and I would do anything to make sure he is always a happy little horse


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Very nice! You will heal and grow together! (Sorry to read of the accident.)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

brookeabee123 said:


> Also one more question... is he a chestnut or a sorrel??? Sounds stupid I know, but I'd like others opinion on the matter. Normally I judge this on how deep the red is in their coat, but his coat changes in the light so I can't decide.


 
Because he's AQHA, he would be a sorrel and not a chestnut. AQHA registration color guidelines say a sorrel is a bright cherry red that ranges to copper. That's him! He would not be considered a chestnut.


----------



## brookeabee123 (Feb 17, 2013)

GotaDunQH said:


> Because he's AQHA, he would be a sorrel and not a chestnut. AQHA registration color guidelines say a sorrel is a bright cherry red that ranges to copper. That's him! He would not be considered a chestnut.


Thank you! I went and double checked his papers and it says sorrel as well. I use to say I would never buy a sorrel because they seemed so common, but now they are really growing on me  haha!


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

brookeabee123 said:


> Thank you! I went and double checked his papers and it says sorrel as well. I use to say I would never buy a sorrel because they seemed so common, but now they are really growing on me  haha!


LOL...I said the same thing and I own a sorrel AQHA gelding who is as sorrel as they come!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I agree that he is lovely, but looks particularly worried in the head shot with the bit in. You say you are using a "plain snaffle"-that looks to me like a very skinny-possibly twisted wire?-bit? Was this picture before you switched bits maybe? Perhaps a softer bit that is bigger around would allow him to relax more? Just a thought. I love his color and build!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Well put together horse. Hope you two have a long, rewarding partner ship.


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

I love this guy! From what you've said he seems very sensitive as well, why not try a hackamore? It may bump up your bonding with him.


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

I didn't read all of the posts, but I did catch someone saying he has a tight jaw. My mare had that and when I had a chiro out a few weeks ago she fixed that. So much happier now.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Sorry mybad, that is what I get for reading posts at work! Your GELDING ! Anyways I prefer a little leaner & cleaner throatlatch area as it makes it easier for the horse to give at the poll, but his is not bad at all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brookeabee123 (Feb 17, 2013)

franknbeans said:


> I agree that he is lovely, but looks particularly worried in the head shot with the bit in. You say you are using a "plain snaffle"-that looks to me like a very skinny-possibly twisted wire?-bit? Was this picture before you switched bits maybe? Perhaps a softer bit that is bigger around would allow him to relax more? Just a thought. I love his color and build!


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brookeabee123 (Feb 17, 2013)

Hate using my phone! Anyways lol No it's the standard size, my trainer went with me to buy it and he's all about using the most mild bits. But you're right! It does look like it is really thin in the picture. 

I am thinking about using a hackamore with him. What do you guys think about using a hackamore for everyday riding and then switching to the snaffle for rodeos and my sorting events?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Sorry...can't help you with hackamores because I dont like them at all. Every horse HAS the ability to carry a bit and NEEDS to learn how.


----------



## brookeabee123 (Feb 17, 2013)

GotaDunQH said:


> Sorry...can't help you with hackamores because I dont like them at all. Every horse HAS the ability to carry a bit and NEEDS to learn how.


I personally have never used one. The closest I've come to using it is riding with just the halter lol I ride quite often, in fact almost every other day. I'm light on the bit, but I am still worried that it will desensitize him over time.


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

I myself have no issues with bitting a horse. I do however like to collect useful tack and would love to be able to skip a bit during the cold months. I live in some nasty winters.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brookeabee123 (Feb 17, 2013)

hemms said:


> I myself have no issues with bitting a horse. I do however like to collect useful tack and would love to be able to skip a bit during the cold months. I live in some nasty winters.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


See I live in Oklahoma and we have some killer summers. I hate how hot the bit gets! It burns to touch if you accidentally leave it in the trailer! But usually I will just keep the bridle inside my house or run cold water over it. Our winters are pretty mild lol in fact it's 70 one day and the next it's snowing. Crazy Oklahoma weather!


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Lol! Never had an issue with hot bits, that's for sure! Our temps range from -40 to +30C through the course of a year.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FaydesMom (Mar 25, 2012)

Could you post a picture of the bit itself? That really looks like a twisted mouthpiece, and if so could very well be part of the problem. Especially since you say he has a very soft mouth. He really does look worried about his mouth or face.

Not arguing, just wanting to be sure we are all talking about the same thing.


----------



## brookeabee123 (Feb 17, 2013)

FaydesMom said:


> Could you post a picture of the bit itself? That really looks like a twisted mouthpiece, and if so could very well be part of the problem. Especially since you say he has a very soft mouth. He really does look worried about his mouth or face.
> 
> Not arguing, just wanting to be sure we are all talking about the same thing.


No I totally understand! It's similar to this one. I'm not at my house so this was the closest one I could find to it. The way it attaches to the ring is different and there are tiny strips of copper on the part that touches his tongue along with the sweet iron. 

The middle seems kind of different to me to lol so I might just have to take a picture of my own. I feel like this one is kind of boxy and mine is more round throughout the whole bit.


----------

